# [FREE] The best call recorder Mp3 - InCall Recorder [



## zakiancel

In Call Recorder - *FREE







*

*Convenient and simple as it sounds!!*
*High Quality MP3 Calls & Voice recorder in one!!!*

*














*

We released a new version 1.2
new features:
1. Application Password - Protects audio files from exposure.
2. Option to delete or save the last recording in Auto mode.
3. Select the file save location and folder name (external or internal SD card).
4. Sync to Dropbox! Options: single file, multiple files, or sync every recording at the end of it automatically.
Files will be saved in folders sorted by contact / phone number and inside by date.
5. Automatically recording selection to specific contacts or phone numbers.

Overview:

Our advantages over other apps:

Two in one: Mp3 format calls Recording and high-quality voice recorder.
Choose when to start recording, save battery power and reduce size of the audio file. There is also a choice of automatically recording all conversations interactions unattended.
Quick start voice recorder creating high-quality audio.
'InCall Recorder' lets you manage all the audio files conveniently and efficiently.
You can choose where to place the recording start button.
To enjoy better audio quality than other competitors in the market, we added a patch filter for you to significantly improve the audio quality of the recording file.
You can play, share, or add a note to each call recorded.

Download:

https://play.google.....incallrecorder

InCall Recorder video guide





Features:
• Two options in Call Recording mode: Manually select or automatically record all calls.
• Recording long periods of time create a small audio file: 1 hour recording ~ 7 Mb.
• Addition of equalizer to the MP3 player to adjust and repair the audio file.
• Creating a new MP3 file from existing one after repairing and removal of a specific section of your choice.
• Continue recording even during incoming waiting call and the transition to her, and identification of the two numbers in the recording file.
• Adding a comment to any recorded call.
• Send files using any sharing software (Whatsapp, Gmail, Dropbox, etc.).
• Select the recording start button placement or activate recording from notification bar (optional).
• Select the recording source: directly from the phone line or from the microphone (not supported on all devices).
• Add a contact from a recording of an unknown number.
• Use voice recorder audio files as ringtones or as notifications sounds.

Download:
https://play.google.....incallrecorder

Other requests? Ask us here


----------



## zakiancel

InCall Recorder video guide


----------



## zakiancel

Notice: Not all phones support line , we develop a gain control that let you use the mic to get best quality.
I want to help you !!!
Ask me any question and i will answer as fast as i can.
If you have a question or a problem
Contact us on our support blog we will try to help you
http://www.grinzone-apps.com/incall-recorder.html
List of Supported / Not Supported Devices
http://www.grinzone-apps.com/blog.html


----------



## zakiancel

We released a new version 1.2
new features:
1. Application Password - Protects audio files from exposure.
2. Option to delete or save the last recording in Auto mode.
3. Select the file save location and folder name (external or internal SD card).
4. Sync to Dropbox! Options: single file, multiple files, or sync every recording at the end of it automatically.
Files will be saved in folders sorted by contact / phone number and inside by date.
5. Automatically recording selection to specific contacts or phone numbers.


----------



## zakiancel

* [background=transparent]MP3 InCall Recorder & voice PRO[/background]*


----------



## zakiancel

Has anyone checked the not 2?


----------



## zakiancel

If you've tried bluetooth and it works for you Please tell us


----------



## zakiancel

Can you help find out what devices support recording with bluetooth ?
thanks


----------

